# Terrestrial sling set up



## Fuma (Mar 2, 2012)

This is one of my terrestrial sling set up. I found a bunch of acrylic boxes at Michael's for $14. i bought a bunch. There 4" tall by 3" wide by 8" long


----------



## Fuma (Mar 2, 2012)

this is my 1.5" lp in this setup


----------



## Billeh (Mar 2, 2012)

Oh wow that's awesome. How much for each of those? I have a Michael's right next to my house lol. Did you find any arboreal type of boxes?


----------



## SamuraiSid (Mar 2, 2012)

Billeh: Michaels has great acrylic boxes for arboreals.

Nice set up, Fuma.


----------



## Wiggles92 (Mar 2, 2012)

Nice setups. They look like the larger versions of the ones that I'm using for some of my terrestrial slings.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kungfujoe (Mar 3, 2012)

these are pretty cool.. great for small slings and juvies.


----------



## Fuma (Mar 3, 2012)

Billeh said:


> Oh wow that's awesome. How much for each of those? I have a Michael's right next to my house lol. Did you find any arboreal type of boxes?


they were $14 a peace.. but look near the picture frames.. i never looked there and always looked buy the crafts part..to make an arboreal tank just cut the top were the sub strait would go and put hinges on it to connect the upper part and make the holes the same. then get some locks to hold it together, my breeder would use thumb tacks on there top and door and use a rubber band to hold it.. great find and need to share it


----------



## Fuma (Mar 4, 2012)

this is a larger one i got for my 3" Aphonopelma Sp. it about 6" tall by 5" wide by 13" long


----------



## Kungfujoe (Mar 4, 2012)

I might go tomorrow and look around =).


----------

